# Finishing query



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I am a novice at finishes and on the learning curve. I would like a few opinions (which this forum has an abundance :no

Is a high velocity sprayer better for applying laquer, polyurethane and shellac or is HVLP?

Is HVLP preferred for applying paint?

What is the best synthetic bristle for latex paint?

Is it neccassary to use natural bristle in like solvent based products only? That is oil brushes for oil based products and laquer based products seperate?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I use a HVLP for spraying Poly, & Shellac with good results & little over spray. I do thin products out. For oil base poly I use Naptha. You can also use Mineral Spirits. When using Naptha the solvents evaporate quicker than using Mineral Spirits. Good if you are spraying a lot of vertical area's


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, when I asked the same type of questions to finishing expert Michael Dresdner he told me to use quality brushes like Purdy brand following the instructions on the brush cover. This includes which type of products to use them with, solvents for cleaning and to store them in the package they come in. I also purchased an inexpensive brush spinner to help dry them faster. As a result I have used 8 year old brushes that still look like new. I'm glad I listened!


----------

